# any guides



## nate21088 (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anyone know any guides that are on the ohio river 
Thank you


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

What area and species?


----------



## nate21088 (Apr 13, 2008)

hunt for bass said:


> What area and species?


doesnt matter the species and the area it doesnt matter long as its in ohio


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Dale Broughton guides out of cincy for cats, I have been going with him for about ten years and only got skunked once (last night). He is featured in this months Ohio Game and Fish magazine. He has had several articles written about his fishing and he gives the clinic on catfishing at the Columbus sports vacation and travel show. He also has the best fishing boat I have ever fished from. 513-248-9032 is his number.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Just read the article in Feild and Stream about him, sounds pretty good.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/article/Fishing/Big-River-Cats

Little forth coming with information if ya ask me


----------



## nate21088 (Apr 13, 2008)

leupy said:


> Dale Broughton guides out of cincy for cats, I have been going with him for about ten years and only got skunked once (last night). He is featured in this months Ohio Game and Fish magazine. He has had several articles written about his fishing and he gives the clinic on catfishing at the Columbus sports vacation and travel show. He also has the best fishing boat I have ever fished from. 513-248-9032 is his number.


Can you tell me about the fish you u catch size and all 
Thanks


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

We have caught flats up to 42#, 30" channels are regular. Once in awhile a blue but not often even an occasional stripper. I highly recomend Dale as a guide and just a good guy.


----------

